# Should your boyfriend/girlfriend have a best friend of the opposite sex?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

What do you think?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

They should befriend whoever they like.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Shouldn't your boyfriend/girlfriend be your best friend? Problem solved.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In principle, yes by all means if that was their best friend. Personally, such a thing would drive me bats. I'm learning this just lately, and I hate that about myself.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

PLarry said:


> Shouldn't your boyfriend/girlfriend be your best friend? Problem solved.


You would think that is the case. This girl I'm talking to has a best friend that's a straight guy. That's kind of weird to think about...

To be honest, I'm thinking about not dating this girl because her best friend is a guy that is single and straight who JUST got out of a relationship. This sounds really bad in my head.

Yeah man, it's not a good idea. I think I'm going to not date this girl.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I wouldn't care.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My boyfriend had a girl who was his best friend. They didn't really talk much after he met me though. However, he was still in love with her even if she didn't return those feelings. Hell, a couple years ago she was even up for meeting me where she lived, but there was no chance of her meeting my boyfriend. He was totally crushed by that ^^;

Otherwise.. I probably would have doubts about him having a female best friend.... but hey, it's up to the person themselves really. Just so long as there's no sexual chemistry between them XD


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just texted that girl and said I don't think we should date because she has a single straight male best friend. I told her I think it will cause big problems.

Plus, tonight was our first date but she canceled because her best friend who is a guy JUST broke up with his gf and supposedly he asked her to go over there to keep him company so he doesn't drink because he used to be an alcoholic. She keeps saying she's interested in me and sent me pictures after she texted that to show that she was even dressed up and everything to go (which is kind of weird in my mind) and she told me to reschedule with her.

That whole situation sounds really bad, and if I get in a relationship with a girl who hangs out with a dude like that....haha, it's not gonna fly.

I just deleted her from my contacts.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> My boyfriend had a girl who was his best friend. They didn't really talk much after he met me though. However, *he was still in love with her even if she didn't return those feelings*. Hell, a couple years ago she was even up for meeting me where she lived, but there was no chance of her meeting my boyfriend. *He was totally crushed by that *^^;
> 
> Otherwise.. I probably would have doubts about him having a female best friend.... but hey, it's up to the person themselves really. Just so long as there's no sexual chemistry between them XD


And you were okay with that? :sus


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

i'd be okay with it, but only if they had not been romantically involved in any way prior and they're not always wanting to hang out together without you around.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Are bisexuals not allowed to have close friends at all, then?

It shouldn't matter as long as they're just friends, though I can see how it'd bother someone who's insecure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This shouldn't even need to be discussed.

No, you don't make a "best friend" of the opposite sex. How disrespectful can a person be of their S/O?

The opposite sex friend can be grandfathered into the relationship (although you should be WARY of this if there's any HINT of sexual tension with either of them), but bringing in new ones while the relationship's already on? Totally unfair and disrespectful of your S/O and your relationship. 

And the people who claim they don't care.. Yeah RIGHT, would you give me a break, please.

So, you're dating a girl and she meets this other guy (let's say he's good looking, single, and around your age). Your girlfriend says she's just friends with the guy, but you know what friends do -- they spend time alone together. Sometimes, even in the evenings or night time, in each other's houses, etc.

You're going to be OK with your girlfriend spending that extra time alone with another guy?

NOT BUYING IT.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> This shouldn't even need to be discussed.
> 
> No, you don't make a "best friend" of the opposite sex. How disrespectful can a person be of their S/O?
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. **** that lol. I definitely do NOT want to be serious with a girl who's in that situation. No wayyy. I'd end up killing someone


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'd go along with that. my boyf does have a friend that's grandfathered in, and I've met her and all that, and I honestly don't have a problem with it, because I know this guy would tell me straight up if he was interested in another person and had decided he'd rather be with someone else, and he'd tell me before anything happened. He's that kind of person. Strangely, this allows me to not worry about it, because all I want is honesty. I've learned a lot of lessons over the years and this is one of the few things that matters most to me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

PLarry said:


> Shouldn't your boyfriend/girlfriend be your best friend? Problem solved.


Oh, and this x1000


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^ I'd go along with that. my boyf does have a friend that's grandfathered in, and I've met her and all that, and I honestly don't have a problem with it, because I know this guy would tell me straight up if he was interested in another person and had decided he'd rather be with someone else, and he'd tell me before anything happened. He's that kind of person. Strangely, this allows me to not worry about it, because all I want is honesty. I've learned a lot of lessons over the years and this is one of the few things that matters most to me.


I haven't experienced this situation before. I honestly don't know how to handle it and I'm afraid I'd go ape-****. Or maybe I would handle it right, idk...

define "grandfathered in" please


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmm, I still stand by my choice of not caring. I may be a little insecure, but I'm not insecure about who my S/O hangs out with. Relationships are about trust, and I would trust my girl to have some control and say no if she has to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I bet a lot of people who have a best friend of the opposite sex have kissed (or more) that friend at least once in the past.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Why not???

You find someone from a dating site the first date you tell your BEST friend of 15 years 'sorry I'm going on a date with a *random * stranger- I can't be your friend now' :wtf


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they knew each other and were friends for about a year before i arrived on the scene. it's not like they're "besties" or anything though, they hang out from time to time, she's single and a mom so he helps her out with things from time to time, like if she goes away on vacation he'll feed the fish and take care of the dog, things like that. She'll call him for advice about the men she sees and why do they act the way they do, etc etc.

I feel like I'm pretty good at reading people and I just don't feel there's anything to be worried about with either of them. I have no qualms for instance if I say I'm going to visit my parents for the weekend and he's at loose ends and his other friends are busy (he knows mostly couples), they'll meet up to do something, like go berry picking if the weather's good, or he'll go with her if she wants to do some sort of a purchase like buy a power tool or something (no, that's not a euphemism. har har.) It really doesn't bother me. I don't know, maybe it's because we're older and we've been through all the angsty stuff several times over. You just have to trust the other person. and, I guess we both know that whatever happens, we'll survive. there's a certain sort of comfort in knowing that you can get through whatever life throws at you, but we also help each other. it's hard to explain. I just think that with age and experience, relationships take on a different meaning and nature.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Why not???
> 
> You find someone from a dating site the first date you tell your BEST friend of 15 years 'sorry I'm going on a date with a *random * stranger- I can't be your friend now' :wtf


I understand the first date thing and how that's stupid for me to try to break a long friendship like that up.... that isn't my goal though.

This thread wasn't made asking the question about DATING a guy/girl who has a best friend. This thread was made asking the question, if you _already_ had a boyfriend/girlfriend and their best friend was a guy/girl, how would that make you feel? This isn't a friend it's a _best friend_. Best friends celebrate things very personally with each other and often will do things that make it seem like they are being sexual with each other like sleeping over at each others houses and stuff.

I don't see how you think this is fine....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> define "grandfathered in" please


He was in the picture before you came along, so you kind of have to deal with him or move on from her.

I don't think you have any recourse against the best friend who was _already in the picture_.

You'd have to size up the situation on a case-by-case basis and go with your gut.

You can't blame people for being leery about it. Look at the threads on here (or anywhere) about "can you be 'just friends' with the opposite sex?"... Not a whole lot of people reply "yes". Most often, at least ONE of them is attracted to the other. Add a little alcohol, an incidental touch here or there... it adds up. I don't mean to fuel paranoia or anything, but s*** happens.

NO DOUBT there are a lot of innocent male/female (best) friendships, but it's also no doubt there are a lot of them with plenty of sexual tension between the two. THOSE are the ones you want to avoid. It's just asking for problems.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

The guy I'm seeing has a very close friend that is a girl. I know that before he got up the courage to tell me how he felt, he got drunk and kissed her at midnight on New Year's. However, I'm not too concerned that he might have feelings for her, even though I know he's attracted to her to an extent since he kissed her. Since we're not together yet, he is free to date whoever he wants; he chose me, so I'm going to trust that he's not going to do anything with her. It still makes me a bit nervous, but all our mutual friends tell me not to worry about her and say he has "strong moral conviction" and isn't a cheater.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> He was in the picture before you came along, so you kind of have to deal with him or move on from her.
> 
> I don't think you have any recourse against the best friend who was _already in the picture_.
> 
> ...


yeah, if you read my earlier posts on this thread you would see my personal situation that just happened. i think i handled that wrongly because i assumed too much before i had good reason to. i think i really fumbled that one there. if i knew the girl i could of made a more accurate assessment. in this instance i think i ****ed up because i didn't know this girl or her best friend


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> yeah, if you read my earlier posts on this thread you would see my personal situation that just happened. i think i handled that wrongly because i assumed too much before i had good reason to. i think i really fumbled that one there. if i knew the girl i could of made a more accurate assessment. in this instance i think i ****ed up because i didn't know this girl or her best friend


I'm sure you'll fare just fine. If not with this one, then the next, etc.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I would be lying if I said it wouldn't bother me at least a little bit...ok, maybe a lot.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends on how much you trust the "best friend"


----------



## gmdrew (Jan 8, 2012)

I would say that it would bother the heck out of me. I know personally how that can affect a relationship. My last girlfriend cheated on me with her "guy friend". Plus I know I would never do that to someone I am with...I would never want my significant other to think something was going on with a friend that was a girl...so I would not have friends that are girls for both my own saniety and out of respect to my girlfriend if I had one.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

bwidger85 said:


> Best friends celebrate things very personally with each other and often will do things that make it seem like they are being sexual with each other like sleeping over at each others houses and stuff.


If friends of the opposite sex are spending nights at each others' houses "and stuff", they are likely having sex, making their relationship deeper than just a friendship. Sleepovers are not something that adult best friends of the opposite sex do, they are what "friends with benefits" do.

A best friend is somebody you trust with your personal details, etc. Ideally, you should have that same trust with your significant other as well. That said, best friends are there for you in every situation.

I just had a month-long relationship end because the girl I was with was so insecure that she could not handle the fact that I had a few friends who are female, nevermind a best friend who is 13 years older than me who has been an amazing friend in so many ways, including giving me advice on how to handle this girl and all the signs that were pointing to her being crazy.

Every time I would be sending a text when she was in another room in the house, she would tell me it made her uncomfortable because I probably "had a ton of hot girls lined up".. and she would get pissed off at me when I got pissed off at the baseless accusation she threw at me. Yet she could text anybody she wanted at any time. One night last week, she went through my phone when I was in the bathroom and snapped when she saw texts between me and my female best friend that were not sexual in any way, but rather just a bunch of random "friend topics" (for lack of a better term). She figured that since I was texting her, I was having sex with her. I had enough of her insecurity and gladly obeyed her demand that I leave and I told her I wasn't coming back.

I was crushed. I liked the girl despite the signs throughout the month-long relationship that it was destined to fail. I immediately called my female best friend, went to her house and she let me vent and was there for me. We hung out and talked for a couple hours and I went home.

So long story short, yes, my significant other can have a best friend who is a guy. In a relationship there is a thing called trust. Unfortunately in my experience, I trusted her but she was not capable of trusting me. Until she learns that guys do talk to women without sexual intentions, she will never find a guy who will fall in love with her.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my ex used to have a best friend.she was my friend too...it didnt matter to me


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

As long as there are clearly defined boundaries then I wouldn't have any problems with my girlfriend having a straight male best friend- as long as I can with relative certainty that they aren't into each other. To say that your SO 100% shouldn't have a best friend that shares your gender... well that's just about the epitome of insecurity, isn't it?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

peril said:


> And you were okay with that? :sus


I was okay with it because a) I still wasn't completely over my ex and he knew that and b) because he said himself that she didn't return his feelings, and when I asked her she confirmed it. Plus, I know what unrequited love feels like ^^ meh, in the end, I kinda liked his friend anyway and had no hard feelings towards her. It's when it comes to other people, if he ever got another female best friend that I knew nothing about and who just pops outta nowhere, then I'd be worried ^^;


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, I wish this thread was around when I was with my ex! I had the hardest time getting it through his head, that it wasn't okay for him to be making close girl 'friends'. I automatically stay away from guys that I see are best friends with girls. It's not worth all the stress. They may be completely innocent, but I'd rather be with someone that shares the same thoughts on this topic as I do. My best friends are females. I wouldn't expect any boyfriend to be comfortable if I were always talking about/talking to a male friend of mine. I only need one man in my life, and that's my significant other. I don't know why some people are so set on having friends of the opposite sex.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I might be a little jealous at times (I can't help it ><), but I wouldn't be like "NO, YOU CAN'T HANG OUT WITH HER!" It'd be fine


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Emsipoo said:


> Wow, I wish this thread was around when I was with my ex! I had the hardest time getting it through his head, that it wasn't okay for him to be making close girl 'friends'. I automatically stay away from guys that I see are best friends with girls. It's not worth all the stress. They may be completely innocent, but I'd rather be with someone that shares the same thoughts on this topic as I do. My best friends are females. I wouldn't expect any boyfriend to be comfortable if I were always talking about/talking to a male friend of mine. I only need one man in my life, and that's my significant other. *I don't know why some people are so set on having friends of the opposite sex.*


...cause girls are cool.


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

You mean their vaginas and boobs are cool.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Emsipoo said:


> Wow, I wish this thread was around when I was with my ex! I had the hardest time getting it through his head, that it wasn't okay for him to be making close girl 'friends'. I automatically stay away from guys that I see are best friends with girls. It's not worth all the stress. They may be completely innocent, but I'd rather be with someone that shares the same thoughts on this topic as I do. My best friends are females. I wouldn't expect any boyfriend to be comfortable if I were always talking about/talking to a male friend of mine. I only need one man in my life, and that's my significant other. I don't know why some people are so set on having friends of the opposite sex.


You're awesome. My thoughts exactly. Seems it's quite rare to find a girl who feels this way.


----------



## nonadee (Apr 10, 2009)

What matters is your level of comfort with the situation. Personally, it would drive me crazy if my husband was best friends with another woman, and vice versa. There are plenty of women out there who aren't best friends with the opposite sex.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I wouldn't like it.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sphere said:


> Girl's shouldn't be alone with men while ovulating unless it's there boyfriend, and they should not be alone with another male after drinking or having an argument especially when it's one of the sneaky guys mentioned above that will take advantage of it.


If your girlfriend gets to a point where she would sleep with someone who's not you, you need to worry more about WHY she's gotten to that point than the fact that she's slept with someone else.

Someone who wants to cheat would find a way to cheat, and the sooner this happens the better off you'll be.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Emsipoo said:


> You mean their vaginas and boobs are cool.


You know, it is possible for a man and a woman to be friends without any sexual tension. The opinion that you shouldn't have friends of the opposite sex is nothing but insecure that will lead to jealousy, both of which are poison for any relationship.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I gotta jump in here and say that I agree with this. jealousy was certainly a problem for me. 

to be in a relationship, I think you have to be able to trust who you're with. yes, they're only human, but either they're with you or they're not. they have to make up their mind that they've made a choice, and must face up to the reality of what that choice means, and know that they made it freely and of their own volition. Case closed. 

what does that mean? well, now, that choice can be in various contexts, but whatever the context, what matters is the people involved have agreed and are of the same mind as to the relationship and its context. That should be established going in. 

So, if you each understand and have that, then it matters not how many or what sex whoever's friends are.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Sphere said:


> I don't think it's as simple as just trusting your partner and leaving it at that. People in relationships have a responsibility to protect and secure there feelings for there partner by avoiding certain situations and scenarios that could otherwise lead to problems/mistakes.
> 
> Regardless of how much people trust each other there's still some risks. For instance girlfriend's that choose to go out with there other single girlfriends on girl's nights out where the entire evening is pretty much spent flirting and hooking up with other men is just disrespectful and stupid. Even if the girlfriend may not get involved and just sit and watch she's still getting drunk and surrounding herself with single men that will be hitting on her. 9 times out of 10 that might be fine but it only takes one guy , too many drinks and mutual attraction for something to go wrong.
> 
> Same goes for guys that go out with the lads and visit strip joints , bachelor parties etc with there single friends.


I disagree. As long as you tell your partner what is going on and where you are going, have fun with your friends.

First you shouldn't have a best friend of the opposite sex, now you shouldn't go out with your friends because single men / nude women you're not going to touch might be around??? You seem like you are one who is just unable to trust a significant other. Best of luck to you finding a woman who is willing to be held hostage like that. (Same to women who would hold their men hostage like that.)


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like you've got all relationships figured out, PGVan! Unfortunately, it seems like a lot of people posting don't think the same way you do. As much as I would love to be like "okay, honey...have fun! go look at some naked females at the strip club, just don't touch. love you!!" I'm never going to be like that....and I would much prefer to be single than have to put up with a guy that thinks that's okay.  From my experience, which must be different from yours, no, I haven't met any guys that are close with their female friends and have zero sexual tension. I'd prefer to not even have that temptation around. And I would LOVE for a guy to hold me 'hostage' like that! :b I wouldn't expect anything from him that I wouldn't give in return.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I understand the first date thing and how that's stupid for me to try to break a long friendship like that up.... that isn't my goal though.
> 
> This thread wasn't made asking the question about DATING a guy/girl who has a best friend. This thread was made asking the question, if you _already_ had a boyfriend/girlfriend and their best friend was a guy/girl, how would that make you feel? This isn't a friend it's a _best friend_. Best friends celebrate things very personally with each other and often will do things that make it seem like they are being sexual with each other like sleeping over at each others houses and stuff.
> 
> I don't see how you think this is fine....


When I dated a guy his best friend would kiss him on his check and he would her's and say a quick 'love ya drive save' - I had no problem with it, she was married even, and her husband say no problem with it. They where just super close but not that close you know?

Best friends are like family, if they made a best friend *after* you where together possibly a problem-


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ most times it's not like that though.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Both my parents had this going on. I have this going on. I don't count in the discussion however, because I'm apparently so odd I suspect I'm not human and most people here haven't the experience or maturity to get it. Am just posting to indicate there are people and situations out there beyond your assumptions and experiences.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

if my partner was so insecure as to try and control who I was friends with then I'd fall out of love with them, but then I doubt I'd fall in love with a person like that in the first place. xP


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

This should just never be an issue -- we should both have enough mutual respect that friendships, regardless of their gender, shouldn't have a negative effect on our relationship.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

PGVan said:


> You know, it is possible for a man and a woman to be friends without any sexual tension. The opinion that you shouldn't have friends of the opposite sex is nothing but insecure that will lead to jealousy, both of which are poison for any relationship.


To me it is hard to be just friends with a woman without developing other feelings. I'm talking about close friends anyway.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ventura said:


> When I dated a guy his best friend would kiss him on his check and he would her's and say a quick 'love ya drive save' - I had no problem with it, she was married even, and her husband say no problem with it. They where just super close but not that close you know?
> 
> Best friends are like family, if they made a best friend *after* you where together possibly a problem-


Yeah, I see now it ain't cool to do that. It's my own insecurities.:stu In the end, this one bit me in the *** lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

They befriend whomever they like as long as they don't cheat. What is the point in hating just one sex? What if your boyfriend/girlfriend is bisexual? Then should he/she have NO friends at all?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sphere said:


> I never said people shouldn't have a best friend of the opposite sex and what i said about partners going out and living a single life while in a relationship has very little to do with trust.
> 
> I'm sure you already know this but people have no control over who they fall in love with or find attractive. People in relationships should not be putting themselves in situations where that can happen even if they can control it because it will still make them distant with there partner and effect the relationship regardless.
> 
> ...


Very true my friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just know out of my own experience, girls in relationships would tend to dump me as a friend as soon as they get a boyfriend. There was never anything beyond platonic, but that made no difference. I would literally be left high and dry. It's happened too many times.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Silly filly. 
If you honestly see it as a threat, then one would need to reconsider their relationship, trust issues, and if you really are fulfilling the needs/wants of your partner.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just know out of my own experience, girls in relationships would tend to dump me as a friend as soon as they get a boyfriend. There was never anything beyond platonic, but that made no difference. I would literally be left high and dry. It's happened too many times.


That happens to a lot of people. When you first get into a relationship, you're so invested in that person that other relationships tend to get neglected somewhat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I went on 2 dates with this one guy a year or two ago. He told me that all his friends were women and that one of them (coincidentally the same name as me) had seduced him one day. That was a bit off-putting to hear. 

That guy had other stuff going on as well. Also claimed to be living with his ex-*cough*girlfriend.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Sphere said:


> It can be ignored with effort but it's just alot better to avoid it all together by not getting close to new people of the opposite sex.


might as well just avoid getting into relationships in the first place. it's just too much effort.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

No. Especially once your relationship with her gets serious she should tell the other guy to keep his distance. There is a line to be drawn between having a friendly acquaintance and a close acquaintance. I have no desire for the latter and if you're in a proper relationship neither person should want or need a close friend of the opposite sex.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im still good friends with my ex. best friends, even.

my only other real friend is also a male.

so any guys i date will have to deal, i guess. i dont get on well with female friends.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

andy0128 said:


> No. Especially once your relationship with her gets serious she should tell the other guy to keep his distance. There is a line to be drawn between having a friendly acquaintance and a close acquaintance. I have no desire for the latter and if you're in a proper relationship neither person should want or need a close friend of the opposite sex.


This is pretty much how I feel too.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Sure. If he's gay. 

Or already has a girlfriend.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sure, why not?

If I'm dating someone, it's because I trust them. If I trust them, what does it matter?

I don't understand putting limits on your SO like that.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> If I'm dating someone, it's because I trust them. If I trust them, what does it matter?
> 
> I don't understand putting limits on your SO like that.


Trust is very important, you are right. For some people though, it is a temptation and many times an opposite-sex best friend has led to the downfall of relationships.

It is hard for me personally to have a female best friend because I am wired to be attracted to women. I would have to be utterly unattracted to her in order to be her best friend or else I would always want more. I can't think of what a female could offer me friendship-wise that a male couldn't. Our interests are often divergent.

I can have many female acquaintances, but becoming emotionally close to a woman while I'm with someone else isn't a winning recipe in my book.

In theory having opposite-sex best friends works, but reality is often a different matter.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

You know, in Athens they'd just lock the girl upstairs and only allow her to be around other women or male blood relatives (or the husband, one would assume). Problem. Solved.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> You know, in Athens they'd just lock the girl upstairs and only allow her to be around other women or male blood relatives (or the husband, one would assume). Problem. Solved.


Athens is a hellhole (that my sister lives in)! :b


----------



## Brittany buck (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes they can just make sure u and ur loved one make time for each other too.:mum


----------

